# The town of Rock Ridge



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I finally took delivery of the layout that a local club was getting rid of. It had served them until the moved into the local depot so they have no use for it now. The main U shape is what I will be working with. There was a few other pieces also, but after laying it out in the driveway I'm thinking there are some pieces AWOL. It is in need of some major bracing in spots, and will get some track re-routing done also. The beauty is that a majority of the work is done. But I know I will be putting that much and more into it.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice! Needs some t.l.c., but great potential.

Did you transport that in one piece?!?

TJ


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

It's actually in three pieces in the pic. It was cut into pieces by some of the club members. While I knew they had good intentions, their sawing capabilities were less than sub-par. It was loaded on a 16' trailer and carted home. A lot of TLC is in order. Gotta get some 1x4 and 2x4 to start bracing things up.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Good looking layout


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks TJ and Carl!!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice, hope it works out for you, I might be doing something similar in the next year so keep us informed on what worked and what didn't. Thanks. You got some fun days of rebuilding ahead!


----------



## maddmax (Apr 22, 2013)

looks like a good start!!!! off topic here But its a flaming beetle


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I thought that was part of the layout! I'm waiting for the blazing saddles references now!


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

sjm9911 said:


> Nice, hope it works out for you, I might be doing something similar in the next year so keep us informed on what worked and what didn't. Thanks. You got some fun days of rebuilding ahead!


I'll be posting the progress on here as it goes along. I know it won't be overnite, but it'll get done.



maddmax said:


> looks like a good start!!!! off topic here But its a flaming beetle


Oh yes. That's my Wasabi. The one car if I were to ever hold up a bank I won't be driving that one! :laugh:




sjm9911 said:


> I thought that was part of the layout! I'm waiting for the blazing saddles references now!


There will be a toll booth out in the middle of nowhere!!! :laugh:


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

nice lookin layout there dan


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Great potential there! Love the name! Made me think of Blazing Saddles. Gotta at least do the quick sand scene!

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4w36z7XnwOM


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

apoc444 said:


> nice lookin layout there dan


Thanks!



THE TYCO MAN said:


> Great potential there! Love the name! Made me think of Blazing Saddles. Gotta at least do the quick sand scene!
> 
> http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4w36z7XnwOM


I'll have to find a four hunert dollar hand cart! :laugh:


----------



## billshoff (Nov 4, 2011)

"I'll have to find a four hunert dolla hand cart!"


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Don't worry. It'll be in there!


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Looks like I wasn't the only one who thought of Blazing Saddles!


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

JackC said:


> Looks like I wasn't the only one who thought of Blazing Saddles!


That's the whole basis for it!! 

I've been wanting to do this for a real long time!

Got a question in regards to legs for the layout.

I was thinking 1x3 in an L shape? Opinions on this?


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice looking layout to start with. Hope to see more pictures as you make it your own


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

dannyrandomstate said:


> I was thinking 1x3 in an L shape? Opinions on this?


That will work in the corners but what if you need support in the middle?
A riddle. No matter how much you have you always need more.
Answer: Storage.
My layout is 38" tall so I can sit. Stretchers run from the 2x4 legs [only because I have a bunch of 2x's] 16" off the floor both length and width. Legs are screwed to the frame both front and side in the corners, just threw the front midway using 3" deck screws. The 2x4 stretchers are attached to the legs with the same size deck screws. 3/8's osb is screwed [dry wall screws, got tons left over] to the stretchers. Doesn't appear any angle bracing will _ever _be needed.
One of these days I'll get a picture up.

Think about a shelf under your layout, lots of wasted space under there.
<edit> You have to have a Howard Johnson 1 flavor ice cream stand!


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I will admit. I had to read that about the legs 3 times to get it to sink in. 

I like the idea of the shelf. The down side is there is a move ahead in the future. So I'm dealing with trying to keep it moduleish yet stable as possible. Annnnndddd Theresa crap-ton of items already in place in the garage that the layout is going to be over. Man. This is harder than Chinese arithmetic. :laugh:


----------

